# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ενδιαφέρει τους μηχανικούς

## mech

http://www.marineengineering.org.uk/
http://www.efunda.com/units/index.cfm
http://www.efunda.com/formulae/formula_index.cfm
http://www.free-marine.com/
http://www.shermanlab.com/science/ph...es/DieselG.php
http://www.naniwa-pump.co.jp/english.../ep/index.html

----------


## xara

Starting wartsila 6L46B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LheKQ...related&search=

----------


## m@nos

psahnete manual engine?????gia dite!!

http://www.motoren.ath.cx./ pite re k ena euharisto

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι τρελός ο μηχανικός!!!!

----------


## m@nos

xaxaxaxaxaxa ne ala ine kalo omos!!!!!!!k fantasu den eho taxidepsi k exo!!!skepsu na po pos tha giriso!!!!!

----------

